# Parts diagram for McCulloch chain saws.



## roachmobkiller (Jun 12, 2007)

Howdy,
I am looking for parts diagram for two McCulloch chainsaws. 

A McCulloch Pro Mac 610 
MD# 60004129
Electronic ignition

And a McCulloch Mac 3516
MD# 600035-58
35cc/cm a

Any help will be great appreicated.

Roachie


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

I found these links that may be what your looking for.Hope this helps.


(610)
http://web.ebscohost.com/serrc/[email protected]
&vid=6&hid=113

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...s/Model-PROMAC610MODEL1360004129/0684/1503200

(3516)
http://web.ebscohost.com/serrc/[email protected]&vid=6&hid=113

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...003510/0684/1503220?searchedModel=3516&blt=06


----------



## roachmobkiller (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks usmcgrunt, the links were very helpful.
Semfer Fi !:thumbsup:


----------

